# Cleaning Alcantara?



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi there, I have light grey Alcantara in my seats and was wondering if anyone's discovered a good way of cleaning them? I was nervous to get them wet as they may dry patchy - or it this just a daft theory?! Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Cheers.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Mate,
I used to have these seats in mine, I found the best way was to wipe them with a damp cloth with a small bit of johnsons baby bath on it, they come up a treat, if you soak the seats it just causes the alcantara to bobble up.

If yoyu have any bobbles on the alcantara they can be removed by shaving the seats :wink:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

baby wipes, no really it works.


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

cheers guys,
It was my little fellas 1st birthday yesterday so needless to say we have babywipes in every room of the house! I'll try that one 1st as I had come across that suggestion before but wasn't sure if was for real!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scottydog said:


> cheers guys,
> It was my little fellas 1st birthday yesterday so needless to say we have babywipes in every room of the house! I'll try that one 1st as I had come across that suggestion before but wasn't sure if was for real!


Let us know how you get on


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/interior.html

Alcantara cleaner here....


----------

